# Trend Tool & Bit Cleaner Cuts Through Blade Buildup Effortlessly



## CBeard (Jun 26, 2013)

Just needed to add one more picture showing how dirty the teeth were…


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I bought a bottle of it when it was on sale at Woodcraft and have yet to get to cleaning my saw blades. Looking forward to seeing how it will work for me.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

Simple green and an old top from a ten gallon plastic can.
Cheep ,easy and simple
...


----------



## Junado (Feb 12, 2013)

I've used Simple Green as well. Spray the teeths, let it work 5-10 minutes then brush off (I've used an old toothbrush).


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I have been using ammonia for years, it works great.


----------



## johnLT (Jul 18, 2012)

First I soak in Simple Green. Second, brush with tooth brush and wipe clean. Third, dry and store the blade. Forth, drive to store and get the wife a new toothbrush.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Like others I usually use Simple Green a plastic pail lid (2 gal is perfect, 5 gal is little large) to hold my 10" saw blades for cleaning. Have used Formula 409, ammonia window cleaner, Goo Gone Gel formula, Simple Green, and due a recent Woodcraft sale - Trend Tool Cleaner.

Have to agree with you, Trend works well and is quick about it. Unlike the others, also noticed Trend doesn't take much liquid to get the job done. IME - The Trend was twice as fast as Simple Green, 3X faster than anything else (water based), and required very little brushing unless there was a lot of softwood sap or plywood adhesive residue.

I really like Trend for router bits. After a hardwood session on a router bit; I can usually spray, spend 30 seconds finding a paper towel, and rub the crude off - it's gone! Simple Green has alcohol, and phosphate; both of which I don't like to get it into router bit bearings. Simple Green will etch aluminum, and leaves surface rust on the bearing caps if not flushed with oil immediately after cleaning. I purposely didn't oil a couple of older bearing bits after a Trend cleaning, and didn't see any rust or the gummy residue I expected weeks later as if I used Simple Green.

All that said - Even though the Trend works faster, has less offensive odor to me; the economics of Trend on sale .vs. Simple Green at retail pricing seem about the same. Then price is everything; if I used enough Simple Green to be buying pail or drums at wholesale for other cleaning purposes, the Trend Tool cleaner at retail pricing is definitely more expensive.

YMMV


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Good review. How much is it and how many ounces in a bottle?

I use HDX Citrus Degreaser, $3 for 32oz. Works very fast.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/HDX-32-oz-Citrus-Degreaser-215689945381/203420801


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

John, I'm going to skip getting the wife a new toothbrush. I want to see how it works on teeth.


----------

